# DSL vs Broadband/ Cable vs Satellite



## Scott Bushey (Apr 30, 2005)

How many of you have Broadband or DSL?

Which is faster? More proficient?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Apr 30, 2005)

For us DSL was unreliable. Cable has been a big improvement.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Apr 30, 2005)

DSL is great, its fast, and half the price of cable.


----------



## Richard King (Apr 30, 2005)

I have had my house on cable for years and now my office in the house on DSL because the company insisted on that. 
so far the cable seems to have had more times when there was a disconnect and DSL seems to be a bit slower. So one is good one way, and the other seems superior in speed. I have been wondering how satellite is for people.


----------



## psaulm119 (May 1, 2005)

My cable connection gets 2.8 megs, whereas the DSL I was going for was getting only 650 kilos a second. Those aren't official stats, those are what I timed in at dslreports.com. At any rate, I honestly can't say that the experience is 4 times as fast--but it is noticeably faster. Although my cable bill is a bit higher ($40/mo as opposed to $35/mo for Verizon DSL), I have more than counterbalanced that by switching to Vonage VOIP (phone over your internet connection) and cancelling my landline, which I obviously wouldn't do on DSL. Bottom line--combined monthly internet and phone bill is now about 70/mo, as opposed to 105/mo before--and my internet connection is much faster. 

We have had excellent connnectivity with both DSL and cable--no complaints in that area at all.

Nitpick warning  --- I believe the term "broadband" means either cable or DSL.

[Edited on 5-1-2005 by psaulm119]


----------

